# HD DVRs, Receivers, and R22 0x0736 - Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for all HD DVRs, Receivers, and R22, version 0x0736.

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/206931-hx2x-0x0736/

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm happy to report that my HR24-500 which was having freezing issues and slowdowns due to using keyword autorecords has been working for a week or so with no issues. This is using a revised keyword autorecord that does not utilize the "HDTV" keyword, therefore my autorecord which used to say "AALL HDTV Rangers" & Sports & Hockey is no w "AALL Rangers" & Sports & Hockey

Changing the keyword and getting 0x0736 resolved my problem to the point where I have not had any slowdowns or freezing at all in normal use over the last week or so.

Once my HR23-700's get 0x0736 I'll report if they have any issues.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I can now control the PIG while still scrolling through the guide or playlist! Woo hoo! :joy: :dance07:


----------



## SFNSXguy (Apr 17, 2006)

My three HR20-700 DVRs were updated last night to 0x736.... unlike most past updates, this one hit hard and wiped all the "to do" lists -- perhaps the machines were rebooted twice in close proximity because this rarely happend with past updates.
How about you?
I know the lists will repopulate, but perhaps not in time for today's shows.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

SFNSXguy said:


> My three HR20-700 DVRs were updated last night to 0x736.... unlike most past updates, this one hit hard and wiped all the "to do" lists -- perhaps the machines were rebooted twice in close proximity because this rarely happend with past updates.
> How about you?
> I know the lists will repopulate, but perhaps not in time for today's shows.


They usually have several hours worth of guide within an hour. In a few hours it should have enough to cover the rest of the day.
I have purposefully done the double reset in the morning time and did not have a problem with scheduled recordings starting as early as 7 pm.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

My three HR20-700 DVRs were updated last night to 0x736.... unlike most past updates, this one hit hard and wiped all the "to do" lists -- perhaps the machines were rebooted twice in close proximity because this rarely happend with past updates.
How about you?
I know the lists will repopulate, but perhaps not in time for today's shows.


Don't worry it will catch all your recordings. Worst case it may not get enough data and will not know if a show is a repeat yet and will record a repeat with zero guide data other than show name when you have no repeats set.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

jimmie57 said:


> They usually have several hours worth of guide within an hour. In a few hours it should have enough to cover the rest of the day.
> I have purposefully done the double reset in the morning time and did not have a problem with scheduled recordings starting as early as 7 pm.


My experience also. I do my Guide cleaning as I turn in for the night. Unless someone tells me I am missing something great that airs at one a.m......and then only.......


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Why is it that _Under the Dome_, one of my Series Manager recordings on my HR24, does not appear in the playlist on *ANY *of my DVRs, including the one on which it was recorded? The *ONLY *way I'm able to watch it is to go to the DVR on which it was recorded, then go to recordings-->history, then select the episode, then press play? Moreover, when I download an episode via DirecTV On Demand, the "hidden" recording now appears, allowing me to watch it on connected DVRs?

This is just weird.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

LV- No idea why. But a Guide flush_* might *_correct it.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

I can now control the PIG while still scrolling through the guide or playlist! Woo hoo! :joy: :dance07:


Really??? I will be so happy to get this NR if this functionality is being added back. I still don't always remember that it's gone, and get the bonk to remind me when I try. Especially since I still have an R15 in my office, which does still allow control of the PIG. Thanks for mentioning this.


----------



## CenturyBreak (Feb 28, 2007)

^ I read that post and was hopeful as well, but no joy: this NR doesn't restore the very-much-missed trick play with PIG or pic-in-playlist. 

I'm just praying the 'stability fixes' eliminate the partial recordings that my HR20-700 has been getting with the last two firmware releases! Any time two programs are scheduled to record at the same time, there's a ~ 50% chance the beginning of both recordings will be delayed by anywhere from 30 to 90 seconds. *MOST *annoying! :angry:


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

CenturyBreak said:


> ^ I read that post and was hopeful as well, but no joy: this NR doesn't restore the very-much-missed trick play with PIG or pic-in-playlist.


I'd be surprised if going forward you can do those things in PIG (picture in graphics, ie List or Guide.) With that knowledge, you can devise ways to minimize that inconvenience sooner rather than later.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

eileen22 said:


> Really??? I will be so happy to get this NR if this functionality is being added back. I still don't always remember that it's gone, and get the bonk to remind me when I try. Especially since I still have an R15 in my office, which does still allow control of the PIG. Thanks for mentioning this.


Note: This is NOT working on all my receivers. So far, it *IS *working on the two HR24s. I haven't yet checked my HR20-700s. It's not working on my HR21, HR22, and HR23.


----------



## CenturyBreak (Feb 28, 2007)

^ Interesting to note that it works on the HR24! It's not working on my HR20-700  and my HR23 hasn't been updated yet.

So.. it looks like I won't have this to look forward to! :crying:


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

CenturyBreak said:


> ^ Interesting to note that it works on the HR24! It's not working on my HR20-700  and my HR23 hasn't been updated yet.
> 
> So.. it looks like I won't have this to look forward to! :crying:


Yes, it's almost certainly gone for newer receivers, newer software. However, there are many ways to avert bad things happening in the PIG. What are your concerns?


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Noticing in the new HDApps, in the ScoreGuide, when a baseball game has a rain delay, the new app lists it as "PPN", which most people would take to mean postponed, even though it is just a delay. The "red" button ScoreGuide has the correct notation as rain delay......


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

0x736 has made my HR23 and HR24 worse. When I hit RECORD, they freeze for 50 seconds now. When I Stop/Keep a recording, it does not appear on the LIST. I have to RESET the receivers to get the new recorrding to appear on the LIST. Then when I try to delete the new recording by pressing DELETE, it won't delete, It will delete only if I press the red button. DTV outrages me,


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Note: This is NOT working on all my receivers. So far, it IS working on the two HR24s. I haven't yet checked my HR20-700s. It's not working on my HR21, HR22, and HR23.


What software is on the units that are still working with pig functions.


----------



## CenturyBreak (Feb 28, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Yes, it's almost certainly gone for newer receivers, newer software. However, there are many ways to avert bad things happening in the PIG. What are your concerns?


My concern is that I had a few years of happily being able to count on pausing, skipping etc., while in PIG... and I'm still pissed this was taken away.  I have no illusions about it coming back, but it's something I literally used every day. Note that I literally mean "literally". :biggrin:

It's one more thing on the list of useful functionalities that were removed to make way for bells & whistles.

Mind you, I'm intrigued by your comment "there are many ways to avert bad things happening in the PIG." To what are you referring?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I'll have to check.



inkahauts said:


> What software is on the units that are still working with pig functions.


I'll have to check. I do know that one of my HR24s is ungodly slow. I can't stand it!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

CenturyBreak said:


> My concern is that I had a few years of happily being able to count on pausing, skipping etc., while in PIG... and I'm still pissed this was taken away.  I have no illusions about it coming back, but it's something I literally used every day. Note that I literally mean "literally". :biggrin:
> 
> It's one more thing on the list of useful functionalities that were removed to make way for bells & whistles.
> 
> Mind you, I'm intrigued by your comment "there are many ways to avert bad things happening in the PIG." To what are you referring?


I sure can't cover all objections to that change, but do recall a couple of folks were incensed, and I mean, on fire! It turns out their big concern was being tipped off on a sports score, or a scene from a show, or porn showing up when a kid entered the room, not being able to stop in time, pause, etc. The very simple workaround was to tune to a PBS station prior to spending time in the PIG.

I found I purposely spent less time in the PIG after the whole discussion. YMMV!


----------



## CenturyBreak (Feb 28, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> I sure can't cover all objections to that change, but do recall a couple of folks were incensed, and I mean, on fire! It turns out their big concern was being tipped off on a sports score, or a scene from a show, or porn showing up when a kid entered the room, not being able to stop in time, pause, etc. The very simple workaround was to tune to a PBS station prior to spending time in the PIG.
> 
> I found I purposely spent less time in the PIG after the whole discussion. YMMV!


I can see that, but my use for trick play while in PIG was watching something buffered or recorded and wanting to skip/slip through commercial breaks (or occasionally backing up to check something that actually required more of my attention) while in the guide, playlist or to-do list... changing to a different station kinda defeats the purpose of PIG! :rolling:


----------



## fullcourt81 (Sep 8, 2005)

I am in the middle of my second reboot because my external hard drive in not being recognized anymore after the updated software
HR24 100


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes,



CenturyBreak said:


> I can see that, but my use for trick play while in PIG was watching something buffered or recorded and wanting to skip/slip through commercial breaks (or occasionally backing up to check something that actually required more of my attention) while in the guide, playlist or to-do list... changing to a different station kinda defeats the purpose of PIG! :rolling:


 I hear ya. There's not much of a cure for that one that i know of.... sorry!


----------



## CenturyBreak (Feb 28, 2007)

CenturyBreak said:


> I'm just praying the 'stability fixes' eliminate the partial recordings that my HR20-700 has been getting with the last two firmware releases! Any time two programs are scheduled to record at the same time, there's a ~ 50% chance the beginning of both recordings will be delayed by anywhere from 30 to 90 seconds. *MOST *annoying! :angry:


Well, unfortunately 0x736 hasn't fixed the partial recording issues with the HR20. :mad2:

Last night it recorded NCIS:LA (CBS local OTA) for 61 minutes (not a guide data issue, as it was the usual 1 hour in the guide) and started recording Perception a minute late, at 10:01 EDT. When it happens, it usually involves one OTA and one 'regular' (satellite) program... but I've seen it happen at least once with two regular programs.

Ah well... 

To clarify, it needed the same tuner for the two programs as Face Off was being recorded using the other! That was, of course, after setting a manual timer for Face Off due to the SyFy guide data screw-up being discussed in this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/207079-face-off-series-recording-problem/


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

My two HR-20s downloaded 0736 night before last. Yesterday afternoon I tried using the radar App on one of them and only succeeded in completely locking up the receiver. The "loading" screen froze and other screens would come up with "loading" still on the screen but would not respond. Resorted to an RBR to regain control. Decided not to try the other receiver.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> I can now control the PIG while still scrolling through the guide or playlist! Woo hoo! :joy: :dance07:


I can't on my R22 which just got the update. What model do you have?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

The HR24 in my bedroom can do this.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

The HR24 in my bedroom can do this.


You have to be on very outdated software. Did you ever check the firmware number?


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

CenturyBreak said:


> My concern is that I had a few years of happily being able to count on pausing, skipping etc., while in PIG... and I'm still pissed this was taken away.  I have no illusions about it coming back, but it's something I literally used every day. Note that I literally mean "literally". :biggrin:
> 
> It's one more thing on the list of useful functionalities that were removed to make way for bells & whistles.
> 
> Mind you, I'm intrigued by your comment "there are many ways to avert bad things happening in the PIG." To what are you referring?


I agree 100%. What were they thinking to remove trickplay while browsing the guide or looking at the playlist? And even worse, if you are looking at the playlist and you hit "pause" it PLAYS the program highlighted!! I use this function daily on my R15's and get pissed every time I use my R22 and forget that it's gone. It was also stupid to remove the dash-dash delete but I guess the hit the red button twice patch to appease irked customers is alright.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

inkahauts said:


> You have to be on very outdated software. Did you ever check the firmware number?


Version 0x6d8, downloaded 6-12-13. Don't ask me why it hasn't taken anything since then. BTW, I do CEs on other IRDs, usually not this one.


----------



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

Unfortunately, this firmware version did not resolve the slowdown issues for my HR24-500 related to autorecording discussed in a previous thread. I used the following:
AALL WHITE SOX EVENTS CCHANS 665 665 & Sports, Baseball
AALL WHITE SOX EVENTS CCHANS 307 & Sports, Baseball

At first, responsiveness seemed normal, but gradually over the past couple of weeks it has slowly worsened. It's nowhere near as bad as before, but I'm commonly yet intermittently, getting 15-30 second delays with certain functions:

Up Arrow (for Quick Tune)
Selecting a Quick Tune channel icon
Menu, then down arrow (blank screen on Search & Browse)
Info, then right arrow
Stop

I've deleted the autorecord entries and the delays have stopped, as discovered by LiQiCE. I must be in a really small minority, as I don't see others reporting the same. Perhaps the receiver just doesn't like the White Sox who are really pathetic this year. Maybe it's just trying to help me out by keeping me from watching. :evilgrin:


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Trust me. As a lifelong White Sox fan, you really don't want to watch them this year. I gave up months ago.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Cubs don't play we'll either but lots of fans continue to watch. That's how much they love their Cubbies.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

That's because Cubs fans are idiots.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

kkl said:


> Unfortunately, this firmware version did not resolve the slowdown issues for my HR24-500 related to autorecording discussed in a previous thread. I used the following:
> AALL WHITE SOX EVENTS CCHANS 665 665 & Sports, Baseball
> AALL WHITE SOX EVENTS CCHANS 307 & Sports, Baseball
> 
> ...


kkl,

Sorry to hear you're still having problems. I have an "AALL RANGERS" & Sports & Hockey autorecord running and it is picking up recordings every few days (reruns of old games) and I haven't experienced any slowdowns with 0x0736 for over 2 weeks now, with a fair amount of TV watching. I wonder what the difference is between your setup and mine. Maybe I'll try switching to an "AALL RANGERS EVENTS" & Sports & Hockey to see if that causes slowdowns. I know the "HDTV" keyword was still causing slowdowns for me.


----------



## freerein100 (Dec 14, 2007)

I was recording a program and went to play it while it was recording, all I got was a blank screen. I went to the live show and it was also blank while tuning to any other channel works correctly. After the program finished recording I restarted the receiver(HR20-700) and both the live channel and recording now work. Thoughts and Opinions?


----------



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

LiQiCE said:


> kkl,
> 
> Sorry to hear you're still having problems. I have an "AALL RANGERS" & Sports & Hockey autorecord running and it is picking up recordings every few days (reruns of old games) and I haven't experienced any slowdowns with 0x0736 for over 2 weeks now, with a fair amount of TV watching. I wonder what the difference is between your setup and mine. Maybe I'll try switching to an "AALL RANGERS EVENTS" & Sports & Hockey to see if that causes slowdowns. I know the "HDTV" keyword was still causing slowdowns for me.


So, you leave out EVENTS? I'll give that a try, even though, as you note, the receiver will try to schedule non-live programs. If you try adding EVENTS, that would help determine if that keyword is a problem. As I mentioned, the really noticeable delay took a couple of weeks to develop.

Edit: Actually, leaving out EVENTS as a keyword resulted in a lot of pre-game and post-game shows which I don't get (MLBEI). So, I'll try this:
AALL WHITE SOX CCHANS 665 666 & Show Types, Events
AALL WHITE SOX CCHANS 307 & Sports, Baseball


----------



## vpr632 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello, I am recently new to the forum and have a quick question, I see that there is a new national release for my h21-100. Yesterday, I tried to force the box to update, it downloaded software but when I went into the menu to see the version it was the same that I had previously. Can anyone help me with getting the latest firmware? Thank you and your assistance is greatly appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

vpr632
It is strongly suggested that you wait until DTV wants you to have it and NOT to force the software downloads. It can knock out your receiver. Yep, it is rare, but it has happened in the past.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

kkl said:


> So, you leave out EVENTS? I'll give that a try, even though, as you note, the receiver will try to schedule non-live programs. If you try adding EVENTS, that would help determine if that keyword is a problem. As I mentioned, the really noticeable delay took a couple of weeks to develop.
> 
> Edit: Actually, leaving out EVENTS as a keyword resulted in a lot of pre-game and post-game shows which I don't get (MLBEI). So, I'll try this:
> AALL WHITE SOX CCHANS 665 666 & Show Types, Events
> AALL WHITE SOX CCHANS 307 & Sports, Baseball


Yes, I have events turned off because I typically like to record Pre and Post-Game shows and I think I miss them if I do "EVENTS" in the search.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

vpr632 said:


> Hello, I am recently new to the forum and have a quick question, I see that there is a new national release for my h21-100. Yesterday, I tried to force the box to update, it downloaded software but when I went into the menu to see the version it was the same that I had previously. Can anyone help me with getting the latest firmware? Thank you and your assistance is greatly appreciated.


Welcome to DBSTalk! And, what jimmie said!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

kkl said:


> So, you leave out EVENTS? I'll give that a try, even though, as you note, the receiver will try to schedule non-live programs. If you try adding EVENTS, that would help determine if that keyword is a problem. As I mentioned, the really noticeable delay took a couple of weeks to develop.
> 
> Edit: Actually, leaving out EVENTS as a keyword resulted in a lot of pre-game and post-game shows which I don't get (MLBEI). So, I'll try this:
> AALL WHITE SOX CCHANS 665 666 & Show Types, Events
> AALL WHITE SOX CCHANS 307 & Sports, Baseball


Well, I have about 20 and I use events in everyone of mine and I am not experiencing your issue, so I don't think its exclusive to events. HDTV was a known issue causer, events is not as of yet....


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

ThomasM said:


> It was also stupid to remove the dash-dash delete but I guess the hit the red button twice patch to appease irked customers is alright.


To add to that, the red--red shortcut to delete hasn't made its way to the Genie's software...yet.


----------



## mfeinstein (Sep 1, 2007)

I have 3 HD DVRs that all received 0x0736 a few days ago and seem to be working fine. My H21-200 HD receiver received 0x4736 last night and is not working. It boots up and starts playing the current channel. But, within a couple of minutes, the unit freezes and no longer responds to the remote or the front panel buttons. It does keep playing the current channel but is otherwise frozen. I did a couple of red button resets, but the behavior continued. I forced a re-download of 0x4736, but nothing changed. Is there some way to do a deeper level reset or something else I can try before I call DirecTV support?

Update: I called DirecTV support and, after troubleshooting for a time, they decided to replace the receiver.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

mfeinstein said:


> I have 3 HD DVRs that all received 0x0736 a few days ago and seem to be working fine. My H21-200 HD receiver received 0x4736 last night and is not working. It boots up and starts playing the current channel. But, within a couple of minutes, the unit freezes and no longer responds to the remote or the front panel buttons. It does keep playing the current channel but is otherwise frozen. I did a couple of red button resets, but the behavior continued. I forced a re-download of 0x4736, but nothing changed. Is there some way to do a deeper level reset or something else I can try before I call DirecTV support?
> 
> Update: I called DirecTV support and, after troubleshooting for a time, they decided to replace the receiver.


An UNPLUG for about a 15 minute to an hour period of time does seem to get more done than a reset. You could try it since it is already going to be replaced.

I just checked and my son got that software this morning at 3:15 am on his H21-200 and it is working good.

I also got this on my 2 HR24s and they are working good.
So far, no complaints.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

This latest version has made my HR24-500 slower than molasses in January! Ugh!!! It is now the single *WORST *receiver I have, and that's saying a lot, considering I have HR20-700s (2), an HR20-100, and some HR21s, HR22s, and an HR23. My HR24-200 is working fine. It's the damn -500 that is abysmal. I seriously want to drop kick the stupid thing out the window, but even THAT would probably not work!


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> This latest version has made my HR24-500 slower than molasses in January! Ugh!!! It is now the single *WORST *receiver I have, and that's saying a lot, considering I have HR20-700s (2), an HR20-100, and some HR21s, HR22s, and an HR23. My HR24-200 is working fine. It's the damn -500 that is abysmal. I seriously want to drop kick the stupid thing out the window, but even THAT would probably not work!


Do you have Keyword Autorecords such as one that starts with "AALL" in it? If so, try removing them and see if that helps speed up your receiver.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Nope. I don't have any of that. In fact, I don't even have that many series manager recordings set. 

Sent from my EVO LTE using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## GordonT (Apr 17, 2007)

2 Questions that I have not seen asked/answered in this thread:

What is the 'real' number of this release? The title says 0x0736; so far I have 0x4736 on an H21-100 and 0x736 on an H24-100. Neither of my HR24's have been updated yet.
What is the meaning of 'HD Apps' which is the only new feature mentioned in the Release thread?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

GordonT said:


> 2 Questions that I have not seen asked/answered in this thread:
> 
> What is the 'real' number of this release? The title says 0x0736; so far I have 0x4736 on an H21-100 and 0x736 on an H24-100. Neither of my HR24's have been updated yet.
> What is the meaning of 'HD Apps' which is the only new feature mentioned in the Release thread?


I just got the 0x4736 on my son's H21-200
and
0x736 on both of my HR24-100 receivers


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

GordonT said:


> What is the meaning of 'HD Apps' which is the only new feature mentioned in the Release thread?


Now the graphics on the apps are HD. but the app store along with its apps has been removed. There are only 4 apps


----------



## ScottP (Jun 1, 2011)

Got this on my HR24-200 overnight, and instead of being up and ready to go this morning, the receiver was completely off. Had to wait for it to boot up when I hit the power button. Never had that happen before.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I've got five, and I love the weather app and the clearer graphics.


----------



## phodg (Jan 20, 2007)

This release has played havoc with my DVRs. As usual, the guide was wrecked (and not refilling) and I had to restart twice to flush it. On one of my HR21s, the guide filled in as it should. On my other HR21 and my HR23, the guide won't fill in even after a couple of days. Almost every channel from 201 upwards is "To Be Announced" and nothing is recording. I've tried to RBR twice as well without any difference.
At this stage I'm a 15+ year customer who's sick of paying $155 a month for a product that I can't use. I'm this close to cancelling the lot.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

This release is so bad, I'm considering disconnecting my HR24 and telling DirecTV to replace it with a model of equal or better quality. Every morning when I turn the thing on to listen to one of the music channels while getting dressed, I have to do a RBR because the damn thing is "stuck". The music channel to which I want to listen is dead silent, and changing channels isn't successful. It's a frickin' mess!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

phodg said:


> This release has played havoc with my DVRs. As usual, the guide was wrecked (and not refilling) and I had to restart twice to flush it. On one of my HR21s, the guide filled in as it should. On my other HR21 and my HR23, the guide won't fill in even after a couple of days. Almost every channel from 201 upwards is "To Be Announced" and nothing is recording. I've tried to RBR twice as well without any difference.
> At this stage I'm a 15+ year customer who's sick of paying $155 a month for a product that I can't use. I'm this close to cancelling the lot.


You might try unplugging the 2 bad one for overnight before you go to bed and then plug them back up in the morning. Once in awhile that works for this kind of problem according to a few posts I have read.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Lord Vader said:


> This release is so bad, I'm considering disconnecting my HR24 and telling DirecTV to replace it with a model of equal or better quality. Every morning when I turn the thing on to listen to one of the music channels while getting dressed, I have to do a RBR because the damn thing is "stuck". The music channel to which I want to listen is dead silent, and changing channels isn't successful. It's a frickin' mess!


Have you tried connecting the TV with a set of Component cables ? The HDMI might not be doing the handshake until it gets the spike from the RBR.


----------



## phodg (Jan 20, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> You might try unplugging the 2 bad one for overnight before you go to bed and then plug them back up in the morning. Once in awhile that works for this kind of problem according to a few posts I have read.


Thanks. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

RBRing twice won't do it (Flush guide) unless you wait long enough for it to start up from the first reboot.


----------



## phodg (Jan 20, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> RBRing twice won't do it (Flush guide) unless you wait long enough for it to start up from the first reboot.


Yeah, I waited. I'll try unplugging it for a while.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks. I'll give it a shot.


Unplug the power on your swim for this too. Then plug it in first and wait ten minutes till you plug in the receivers. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## phodg (Jan 20, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Unplug the power on your swim for this too. Then plug it in first and wait ten minutes till you plug in the receivers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


Don't have a SWIM. Just the older elliptical dish and an unpowered multiswitch.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I got x0736 early yesterday morning, apps worked okay for a day, but tonight the cut out screen appears on the right, but will not fill in the apps. I power HR24-100 on and off, but does not clear the app blank cut out. I press LIST and MENU and GUIDE buttons, and those graphics overlay the blank app cut out. Arrow, page up/down and select buttons are unresponsive and do not allow me to do anything.

I powered off for over an hour, then powered on. Blank app cut out screen still appears when I turn on, but buttons listed above are still unresponsive.

I am sure it may help if I do a RBR, but how often will I have to do that with this release? I am also having issues on my latest HR34 software download. This to me is all a little comical. I remember all the negative comments TiVo was receiving for the last 2+ years for not perfecting their software on DirecTV's HR22-100 platform. Funny......


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## EV2 (Oct 21, 2008)

After the update, one of my three HR22 receivers had one guide filled in and the other two were empty. After double restarts, one additional HR22 guide started working. The last HR22 receives the base guide after the restart every time, but after about 20 minutes it is all lost again. I forced another firmware download and a couple of back to back restarts and no change. Settings are correct on a non-SWM slimline 5, and all channels receive fine. I assume I should try the unplug overnight next?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

EV2 said:


> After the update, one of my three HR22 receivers had one guide filled in and the other two were empty. After double restarts, one additional HR22 guide started working. The last HR22 receives the base guide after the restart every time, but after about 20 minutes it is all lost again. I forced another firmware download and a couple of back to back restarts and no change. Settings are correct on a non-SWM slimline 5, and all channels receive fine. I assume I should try the unplug overnight next?


Perhaps you are no given it enough time to build the guide. it takes 24 about hours after a complete guide flush


----------



## skinnyJM (Nov 19, 2005)

Both DVRs received 0x736 Tuesday AM. One is OK, but the other still has nothing populated in My DIRECTV, only a message about checking back later. It is also missing YouTube and Pandora. It has been over 48 hours and a restart did not help. I have also verified internet connectivity and everything else checks out OK. Not quite sure what the issue is.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Nor I, but unless you sorely miss those things on that box, I'd wait for it to straighten itself out over time.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Both DVRs received 0x736 Tuesday AM. One is OK, but the other still has nothing populated in My DIRECTV, only a message about checking back later. It is also missing YouTube and Pandora. It has been over 48 hours and a restart did not help. I have also verified internet connectivity and everything else checks out OK. Not quite sure what the issue is.


do a reboot then as soon as its back up again reboot it again then wait 72 hours and see what happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

What does PIG mean? Thanks!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

_Picture In Guide_


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

It means "Picture in Graphics"- so both the Guide and the List.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

No Pandora or Youtube.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I want to know why I can't add any apps, or even see the ones I had before.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

It seems with the new apps in HD, that's the way they are, and I've not seen an explanation or promise to change what we have. They're nice, but probably not a high priority right now. Well, for certain they are not right now.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> I want to know why I can't add any apps, or even see the ones I had before.


because those were removed


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

> because those were removed


well that explains it! I liked the Team tracker apps for NFL and MLB.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Lord Vader said:


> This latest version has made my HR24-500 slower than molasses in January! Ugh!!! It is now the single *WORST *receiver I have, and that's saying a lot, considering I have HR20-700s (2), an HR20-100, and some HR21s, HR22s, and an HR23. My HR24-200 is working fine. It's the damn -500 that is abysmal. I seriously want to drop kick the stupid thing out the window, but even THAT would probably not work!


I have an HR24/500 running on 0x0736 software and its speed is fine. What it does do, though, is to freeze for 30 seconds when I press RECORD. I can't stop the recording, change channels, or anything else for the 30 seconds. This has been going on since 0x062c was replaced. DirecTV says it may be because I have to many partial recordings on the hard drive. I say that is nonsense because after 0x062c was replaced, I forced a download and somehow 0x062c came back for a few days. Then there was no freezing. My personal opinion is that the DirecTV software engineering staff are a bunch of cretins that all need to be replaced.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

I got the 0x0736 update on my HR20-700 on 8/14/13. Since then, I have had the receiver lose the Whole Home connection twice, both times were when viewing a recording from the HR34 Genie that it is networked with. The first time I had paused a recording, and when I tried to resume it, the connection dropped. The second time was just a few minutes ago, I had finished watching a recording, and when I tried to delete it, the connection dropped. Restarting the receiver reconnected the HR20 both times. I've only had Whole Home and the HR34 since May, but have never had the HR20 drop its connection until this release, and now it has happened twice in a week. Nothing else has changed in my home network. I also briefly saw the red circles a few days ago on the HR20's recordings, saying that too many tuners were in use. At the time there were no tuners in use in the HR20, and only one in use on the Genie. That issue resolved itself without a restart, so I don't know what was going on there. Anyone else having connectivity issues with this release? 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## hadley (Aug 26, 2013)

0x736 is playing havoc with MediaSHare on my HR24-500. Since 0x736 downloaded, my MS videos start and then abort in a few seconds. MS Audio plays but very shortly hangs with a sort of echoing that can't be stopped. I've also noticed the new Apps are very slow (when they work at all) and often leave the black boxes behind as reported earlier. I recognize that MediaShare is still listed as "Beta" but it should still work with new releases. Or am I missing something?


----------



## phodg (Jan 20, 2007)

EV2 said:


> After the update, one of my three HR22 receivers had one guide filled in and the other two were empty. After double restarts, one additional HR22 guide started working. The last HR22 receives the base guide after the restart every time, but after about 20 minutes it is all lost again. I forced another firmware download and a couple of back to back restarts and no change. Settings are correct on a non-SWM slimline 5, and all channels receive fine. I assume I should try the unplug overnight next?


This is the same issue I had. A combination of multiple RBRs, unpluggings and sending reauthorizations to both my affected receivers eventually cleared it up. Interesting that you also have a non-SWM slimline 5. That's what I have.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

I got the 0x0736 update on my HR20-700 on 8/14/13. Since then, I have had the receiver lose the Whole Home connection twice, both times were when viewing a recording from the HR34 Genie that it is networked with. The first time I had paused a recording, and when I tried to resume it, the connection dropped. The second time was just a few minutes ago, I had finished watching a recording, and when I tried to delete it, the connection dropped. Restarting the receiver reconnected the HR20 both times. I've only had Whole Home and the HR34 since May, but have never had the HR20 drop its connection until this release, and now it has happened twice in a week. Nothing else has changed in my home network. I also briefly saw the red circles a few days ago on the HR20's recordings, saying that too many tuners were in use. At the time there were no tuners in use in the HR20, and only one in use on the Genie. That issue resolved itself without a restart, so I don't know what was going on there. Anyone else having connectivity issues with this release? 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app
Update: I just had this happen again (sort of). I started to play back a program on the HR20 that was recorded this morning on the HR34. After the first 60 seconds or so of playback, the program stopped and I got the message telling me that the receiver had been disconnected from the network. I hit Select to dismiss the message, and thought I would need to reboot to re establish the connection. However, the List still showed the recordings from the HR34, so I selected the program again and it is now playing.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## .Mike (Aug 27, 2013)

First post here.

I have an HR24/100 that updated to 0x736 four days ago. I have been receiving disconnect notices intermittently on my H25/100 (0x6d8) ever since. In fact, it seems to be taking my network down with it.

I have noticed a couple of things on my router, which runs DD-WRT, that coincide with the disconnects. It is setup so the HR24 gets the same IP every time-- 192.168.0.50.

1. When the disconnect happens, the HR24 is listed in my router's Active Clients list twice-- once under the correct IP, and again under an incorrect IP (169.254.6.59). When I check HR24's Network Services when the problem is occurring, the same 169 IP address listed, even though the HR24's Advanced Setup screen shows the correct IP address. Normally, the Network Services IP matches the Advanced Setup IP, 192.168.0.50.

2. When the disconnect happens, the log files on my router show a bunch of errors, which may or may not be related:

Aug 26 16:49:46 lan user.warn kernel: NET: 3 messages suppressed.
Aug 26 16:49:46 lan user.err kernel: ipt_tcpmss_target: bad length (1386 bytes)
Aug 26 16:49:46 lan user.err kernel: ipt_tcpmss_target: bad length (1386 bytes)
Aug 26 16:49:48 lan user.err kernel: ipt_tcpmss_target: bad length (1386 bytes)
Aug 26 16:49:48 lan user.err kernel: ipt_tcpmss_target: bad length (1386 bytes)
Aug 26 16:49:50 lan user.err kernel: ipt_tcpmss_target: bad length (1386 bytes)
Aug 26 16:49:50 lan user.err kernel: ipt_tcpmss_target: bad length (1386 bytes)
Aug 26 16:49:52 lan user.err kernel: ipt_tcpmss_target: bad length (1386 bytes)
Aug 26 16:49:52 lan user.err kernel: ipt_tcpmss_target: bad length (1386 bytes)
Aug 26 16:49:54 lan user.err kernel: ipt_tcpmss_target: bad length (1386 bytes)
Aug 26 16:49:54 lan user.err kernel: ipt_tcpmss_target: bad length (1386 bytes)
Aug 26 16:49:56 lan user.err kernel: ipt_tcpmss_target: bad length (1386 bytes)
Aug 26 16:49:56 lan user.err kernel: ipt_tcpmss_target: bad length (1386 bytes)
Aug 26 16:50:02 lan user.warn kernel: NET: 4 messages suppressed.
Aug 26 16:50:02 lan user.err kernel: ipt_tcpmss_target: bad length (1386 bytes)
Aug 26 16:50:06 lan user.warn kernel: NET: 3 messages suppressed.
Aug 26 16:50:06 lan user.err kernel: ipt_tcpmss_target: bad length (1386 bytes)
Aug 26 16:50:12 lan user.warn kernel: NET: 5 messages suppressed.
Aug 26 16:50:12 lan user.err kernel: ipt_tcpmss_target: bad length (1386 bytes)
Aug 26 16:50:16 lan user.warn kernel: NET: 3 messages suppressed.
Aug 26 16:50:16 lan user.err kernel: ipt_tcpmss_target: bad length (1386 bytes)
Aug 26 16:50:22 lan user.warn kernel: NET: 5 messages suppressed.
Aug 26 16:50:22 lan user.err kernel: ipt_tcpmss_target: bad length (1386 bytes)

I have no idea what is causing this. It seems to be related, so I figured I would share.

Mike


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

.Mike

Try a complete shut down and restart.
Unplug all device including the router for the internet and the Power Inserter.
First plug in the router and wait until it gets finished with it's housekeeping,
Next plug in the Power Inserter,
Next the DVR and then the H25.

See if that works for this problem.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

That 168 IP address it a valid up for when it isn't connected to a router so you can Whole Home Service between units that are isolated in a deca cloud or the like. 

I suggest dumping the static up and see what happens if the full restart doesn't help. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## mfeinstein (Sep 1, 2007)

mfeinstein said:


> I have 3 HD DVRs that all received 0x0736 a few days ago and seem to be working fine. My H21-200 HD receiver received 0x4736 last night and is not working. It boots up and starts playing the current channel. But, within a couple of minutes, the unit freezes and no longer responds to the remote or the front panel buttons. It does keep playing the current channel but is otherwise frozen. I did a couple of red button resets, but the behavior continued. I forced a re-download of 0x4736, but nothing changed. Is there some way to do a deeper level reset or something else I can try before I call DirecTV support?
> 
> Update: I called DirecTV support and, after troubleshooting for a time, they decided to replace the receiver.


I thought that my problem was bad hardware, but my replacement receiver has exactly the same problem.

DirecTV sent me an H23-600 to replace my H21-200. I installed it yesterday, and it seemed to be working fine. I failed to notice the version of software it was running.

This morning, the box had crashed hard (no response to power switch or the red button reset). I pulled the power cable and reset the box. When it came up, I noted that The 0x4736 software was pushed to the box at 3:30 AM today. Unfortunately, this receiver had exactly the same problem as the one that was replaced -- the box freezes or responds very, very slowly to the remote or the front panel buttons. I forced it to re-download 0x4736, but it still comes up and freezes after a couple of minutes. When it first came up after redownloading 0x4736, it says that it needs to download additional software (which I let it do). I hadn't seen that before.

I will have to call DirecTV support again, but getting another replacement is big pain. And, since this problem happened again with a new replacement, I am wary that if they send me another box, I will have the same problem.

Any thoughts on what could be causing this? The receiver is on a network with my other 3 DVRs, and the network setup seems to be working fine (I validated this when it first came up, before it froze). Should I try booting up without the Ethernet connected just to see if the box is more stable that way at first?

Update:
I checked DirecTV Forums. According to this thread - http://forums.directv.com/thread/11252125 (which I started on the same problem), at least one user has the same problem I do and DirecTV is blaming the presence of a Sonos system on his network for the issue. I will try to disable the Sonos tonight to test this out, but I need Sonos to work. I have had both on the same network for several years with no issue. But, this issue may have come up with the latest software.

Further update:
Indeed, I think that the issue is interference between my Sonos and the DirecTV receiver. If I turn off the Sonos and reboot the receiver, the receiver works fine and continues to do so for some time. As soon as I plug the Sonos back in and it boots up, the receiver slows down and, within a minute or two, it freezes. This interference only began when the 0x4736 software was downloaded into the receiver. I have had the Sonos installed at my house and on the same network as the receiver for more than one year.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I have 2 HR24-100s. The one in the bedroom responds almost instantly to remote commands after it has just been turned on.
The one in the Den is Frozen as most describe for a full 60 seconds before any remote command will work. After that it works like it should.

I do not have Whole Home Service.


----------



## .Mike (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, jimmie57. I gave it a shot. I left everything unplugged for about 1/2 hour, and then fired it back up in order. I haven't received a disconnection notice since, but I had been sleeping. Monitoring now.

I dumped the static IP, inkahauts. Thanks! I actually reset the router to the default settings to be sure the static IPs were cleared, and then set it back up. I then restored the default network settings on my two receivers, and confirmed that they are getting an IP from DHCP.

The 169.254 still appears in my list of Active Clients though, and it _never_ did before the update. Strange.

It seems I get the disconnect notices when watching regular TV on the H25, but not when accessing content stored on the HR24.

Mike


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, jimmie57. I gave it a shot. I left everything unplugged for about 1/2 hour, and then fired it back up in order. I haven't received a disconnection notice since, but I had been sleeping. Monitoring now.

I dumped the static IP, inkahauts. Thanks! I actually reset the router to the default settings to be sure the static IPs were cleared, and then set it back up. I then restored the default network settings on my two receivers, and confirmed that they are getting an IP from DHCP.

The 169.254 still appears in my list of Active Clients though, and it never did before the update. Strange.

It seems I get the disconnect notices when watching regular TV on the H25, but not when accessing content stored on the HR24.

Mike


Oh, you should see genies and mini genies.. . They. Always have both ip addresses. Maybe they all do and they just are showing now when they didn't used to? Not sure.

Let us know if you get disconnect notices anymore. The next thing I'd do is if they start coming back would be to simply disconnect the deca cloud from the system completely and see if they persist. That will tell you where there problem is initiating from for sure. Internally or externally from the DIRECTV Eco system.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## .Mike (Aug 27, 2013)

That's where I am at now-- I just disconnected the LAN cable from the DECA.

The H25 told me the other receiver was disconnected at least a half dozen times last night. My wife reported that it happened for her several times this morning, and it happened a couple of times during lunch today, as well. It seems like it is getting worse. I suppose I will know soon enough if disconnecting it from the rest of the LAN helps.

Thanks!

Mike



inkahauts said:


> Oh, you should see genies and mini genies.. . They. Always have both ip addresses. Maybe they all do and they just are showing now when they didn't used to? Not sure.
> 
> Let us know if you get disconnect notices anymore. The next thing I'd do is if they start coming back would be to simply disconnect the deca cloud from the system completely and see if they persist. That will tell you where there problem is initiating from for sure. Internally or externally from the DIRECTV Eco system.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## topher2041 (Oct 3, 2007)

Not sure if this issue started with x0736 or maybe it happened before this but I have found a glitch/bug. I can recreate this on 3 different machines and 2 are different models, HR24-500 & HR24-100. I had this in a different forum to try and figure it out but below is the issue and the solution. If someone else can test this it would be great. Maybe it can get fixed in a future release.

Link for forum post.
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/207415-keyword-search-not-working/?p=3176378

*Initial Post*
I am having an issue with one of my receivers. Not sure when it started happening. The receiver is a HR24/100 and is on software x736. I have had a keyword search on it for a long time and just noticed it is not recording anything. It use to without a problem. The search is "Manchester United" and it is set to record "Both" and up to 10 episodes. On the receiver if I do a search for "Manchester United" tons of things come up. If I then scroll down and do a Keyword search for "Manchester United" I get one item. I have tried pushing the red button to reset it and a second time after it came up and let the guide data redownload but with no luck. 

*Final Post about issue and solution*
Alright I think I figured it out or at least what is causing it and a work around for it. If someone else who has the issue can test this for me that would help.

The issue looks to be a bug in the software. There must be a limit in the length of the keyword for it to work, around 17 with a space. This was not the case before. I had been running this search for over a year.

I was getting tired of typing "Manchester United" to test it so I started just typing "Manchester". That worked when I hit Keyword search on "Manchester" it everything showed up. So I tested what would work and what would not. I got all the way to "Manchester Unite" and it work. When I added the "d" it would not. Well it would not work if the only the title had it in it. If "Manchester United" was in the description or information it would show. So on a regular search of "Manchester United" I would get multiple items. Keyword search of the same thing would give me only 1 item. That 1 item had "Manchester United" in the description.

So to test this I tried a different search. Something that would not have a description (sports best option). I tried "San Jose Earthquake". Search turned up quite a few shows, Keyword search of it only showed items that had "San Jose Earthquake" in the description. Mostly the from the DirecTV MLS package. Ones that where on ESPN or some other channel did not show but they did not have it in the description. I shortened the name to "San Jose Earth" and guess what all of them showed up.

So I just shorted my original search to "Manchester Unite" and it is working.


----------



## skinnyJM (Nov 19, 2005)

Laxguy said:


> Nor I, but unless you sorely miss those things on that box, I'd wait for it to straighten itself out over time.


Thanks for the suggestion Laxguy, I tried that until the morning of the 28th (probably not long enough), then I tried inkahauts suggestion below.



inkahauts said:


> do a reboot then as soon as its back up again reboot it again then wait 72 hours and see what happens.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


Thanks for the suggestion inkahauts, restarted it twice the morning of the 28th, went to work, came home and it had restarted itself again (light ring back on), My DIRECTV was back, but still no Pandora or YouTube. Now 3+ days later, all guide and posters back, My DIRECTV still there, but still no Pandora or YouTube. Web Video setting missing in Parental Controls, but all internet access tests pass. Seems as if it thinks it has no internet access, but tests & set-up tell me it does.
I can live with it, just has me curious and maybe it will straighten out later or with a future software update.


----------



## mfeinstein (Sep 1, 2007)

mfeinstein said:


> I thought that my problem was bad hardware, but my replacement receiver has exactly the same problem.
> 
> DirecTV sent me an H23-600 to replace my H21-200. I installed it yesterday, and it seemed to be working fine. I failed to notice the version of software it was running.
> 
> ...


DirecTV has confirmed that this issue is a known software compatibility issue. All indications are that a release very soon will fix it.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I had a strange thing happen on my DVR yesterday.
I had recorded a 1 hour racing show. I was FF2 thru it because it was not that interesting at that point in time ( about 30 minutes into it ).
The progress bar stopped at 37 minutes but the program kept going forward. I left it doing that to see how long it would stay there. It went all the way to the end of the program and then asked me if I wanted to keep or delete the program.
I kept it and then started over and repeated the process.
This time when I pressed the FF2 the program and the progress bar moved in harmony as it should.
Strange things happen some times.
FF2 in several more programs during the day without any more problems.


----------



## mrmojo (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a HR21-200 and since getting this update it has been much slower than before. RBR or complete power down reboots don't seem to help that much. The new HD apps are slow and I miss the option to be able to follow my favorite MLB, NFL & NHL teams. The red button score guide is hit or miss on sports networks now.

I have also noticed that the STB ports are not being configured (I have set to auto) anymore. Is this used for anything or was it just for the old apps?


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

So tired of the screen saver bug. I NEVER had a problem with it until the last couple of updates. I keep hoping that each update will fix it but here we are again with the bug still on my HR23 and HR21.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

The only issue I'm having with the HR24 is it's slow, nothing like how it was before in terms of remote response, I already change the batteries on the remote and I'm pretty sure it's not IR interference, but not sure if its software related, as it was not like this before, Maybe the DVR is going bad as I was getting repeated reboots not sure if its power issue or heat issue which temp reads 120 which seems normal I believe.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

One of my HR24s is the slowest of all my receivers. Even my HR21, the HR22, and my HR20-700s are faster. I kid you not.


----------



## mrmojo (Feb 11, 2008)

Just found out that DirecTV2PC is no longer recognizing my HD DVR all the time and when it does I cannot see the recordings. Still can't get the network STB settings set - never an issue before - and am guessing this may be affecting DirecTV2PC. Anyone have any ideas I can try as I have already done the usual reset, RBR and 30 minute unplug. Thanks.


----------



## mitch300 (Dec 13, 2006)

Anyone have a problem with the sports guide. Sometimes it's the old one and sometimes it's the new one.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

On the same DVR? Which model(s)?


----------



## mitch300 (Dec 13, 2006)

Both DVR's. HR24-500 and HR20-700. When siging up for Sunday Ticket I mentioned this and the person thought it was a bug that should be fixed by the opening of the NFL season. I was suprised no one has these issues besdies me.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Both DVR's. HR24-500 and HR20-700. When siging up for Sunday Ticket I mentioned this and the person thought it was a bug that should be fixed by the opening of the NFL season. I was suprised no one has these issues besdies me.

I've had that bug too. 

Sent from the other side of the Milky Way with my S4.


----------



## mitch300 (Dec 13, 2006)

mrro82 said:


> I've had that bug too.
> 
> Sent from the other side of the Milky Way with my S4.


Do you still have it? What did you do to get rid of it?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Raid!


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Do you still have it? What did you do to get rid of it?

I didn't do anything really. It went away on its own. 

Sent from the other side of the Milky Way with my S4.


----------



## V'ger (Oct 4, 2007)

A few nights after receiving 0x736 on my HR20-700, at late night (2AM EST) I was recording a program in HD and tried to switch to another HD channel and got a blank screen. I waited 10 minutes, changed channels, even to local HD channels and got a blank screen. I assume DirecTV was downloading their instant movies or something at the time,using a tuner. Two SD channels worked fine as did my HR21-700 DVR at the same time. Next morning, both HD tuners were available.

A new weather zip code was introduced. Both my DVRs had a DirecTV default of 90245 entered. This affected both the weather TV app, the weather channel 'on the 8s' local info and the weather info from the Active button. To fix, you had to go into the DirecTv active, select weather, My Cities, then find the 'Change Home Zip' button and set your local zip code there. It should be in the Settings.or use the disk Zip code in Settings. After finding and assigning the zip code, my Ohio weather (rather than DTV's) was displayed in all three places. Finally, the weather map used by TV Apps is such noisy background and rain is colored so weakly compared to the terrain that it is very hard to distinguish where rain is. Too many cities in bright white font also make it hard to see where it is raining.

The new TV apps is frequently coming up with 'not available'. Retry a few times and it works. this happens on both my HR20-700 and HR21-700. Worse in late evening or during night.

I had one instance on both DVRs where the guide was displaying the correct program name, but the description was for a show on another channel. this was seen the first day after the DVRs were updated and hasn't been seen since.

Seeing lots of on-screen glitches/pixelization. When happens while watching live and recording, the recording doesn't seem to have the glitch.

This final bug has been around since Youtube support was introduced. When you view a Youtube video and after it completes, you select 'More From", if the youtube account name has a space in it, you get zero results. Only names with no spaces return results.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Had the H2X in my workshop ask to download software today, I agreed, and everything went just fine, progress bar, check settings, self test, yada, yada, yada, then when it was all done and I thought I could finally watch TV, I get a screen I've never seen before:

downloading additional software

And it did have bar to click to go back to TV and it would load 'additional software' later, but I let it go, and it took another 15 minutes.

Did not have to sit thru another guide data loading, but no progress bar either. 

Worked fine when it was done, but took right at 30 minutes.


Not sure what the additional software load was, maybe some fixes for the issues noted above ??


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Additional software might include logos, panels (showing images for shows) and perhaps extras. I've always been away when this has happened on my DVRs.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

mrmojo said:


> Just found out that DirecTV2PC is no longer recognizing my HD DVR all the time and when it does I cannot see the recordings. Still can't get the network STB settings set - never an issue before - and am guessing this may be affecting DirecTV2PC. Anyone have any ideas I can try as I have already done the usual reset, RBR and 30 minute unplug. Thanks.


Mine works but if I watch a show on my upstairs dvr and then switch to the downstairs one, it suddenly shows no recordings. I have to close Directv2PC and restart it then if I go from downstairs to upstairs I have to stop and restart again.. Basically it happens anytime I switch DVRs. I know they arent really supporting it, but it is going to suck if it ever loses functionality. I use it literally every weekend while I am gaming.


----------



## mrmojo (Feb 11, 2008)

Xsabresx said:


> Mine works but if I watch a show on my upstairs dvr and then switch to the downstairs one, it suddenly shows no recordings. I have to close Directv2PC and restart it then if I go from downstairs to upstairs I have to stop and restart again.. Basically it happens anytime I switch DVRs. I know they arent really supporting it, but it is going to suck if it ever loses functionality. I use it literally every weekend while I am gaming.


I only have 1 HD DVR. Can you, or someone, please let me know if they have ports assigned to their network services setting? Mine has been set to "Automatic" for years and I have had no issues but since this latest software release this is no longer working and I am wondering if it is affecting my ability to see my HD DVR with DirecTV2PC.

I would appreciate it if anyone who understands how this works could help me out. Thanks.


----------



## jtudor (Feb 24, 2008)

After the latest release was installed on all 3 of my DVR's I am having Screen saver problems. After about 2 hours on the same channel with no remote activity, the screen saver will come on.
This is a real PITA when watching a ball game or a long movie. This has not happened before the latest software release. I have the power saver turned off in settings.

Is there anything that can be done about this other than complain and hope that DTV fixes this soon?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Ha! This has been a standard feature for a long time. It has been happening on all my DVRs for well over a year or more. I hate it!


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Lord Vader said:


> Ha! This has been a standard feature for a long time. It has been happening on all my DVRs for well over a year or more. I hate it!


I wouldn't say it is a standard feature as I have never seen it on any of my HR21, HR22, or H21 receivers/DVRs. I fell asleep with the TV on for about 4 hours last night without any button presses (the remote was sitting on a shelf next to me) and the TV was still playing the same channel it was when I fell asleep when I woke up. No screen saver for me. All of my receivers only display the screen saver after they have been paused for like 2 minutes or so.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

HR24-200

Screen saver came on for no reason last night.
HR24-200 has slowed to a crawl. Replaced batteries but no change. All button presses take upwards of 20-30 seconds. 

This is ridiculous!

I saw in an earlier thread something about ARSL starting with "AALL". I have several of these - what is the issue with them? I certainly don't want to have to delete them!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You may have to. Go back and read the whole thread, and I think you'll be illuminated.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> HR24-200
> 
> Screen saver came on for no reason last night.
> HR24-200 has slowed to a crawl. Replaced batteries but no change. All button presses take upwards of 20-30 seconds.
> ...


What are your ARSL's? I found that by tweaking the ones I had I was able to prevent my HR24-500 from getting the slow responses.

My example was: "AALL HDTV Rangers" in Sports -> Hockey

I changed it to "AALL Rangers" in Sports -> Hockey and my HR24 stopped having issues. It was explained that HDTV is an unnecessary keyword and could be causing problems - but the HR24 would automatically prefer HD over an SD recording airing at the same time.

It was also recommended to change mine to "AALL Rangers Events" in Sports -> Hockey which would only record the live games, thus skipping over Pre-Game and Post-Games. I didn't switch mine over yet (HR24 is in a bedroom now and I don't use it as often since getting the HR44) - but that is also an option.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

HR24-200

Screen saver came on for no reason last night.
HR24-200 has slowed to a crawl. Replaced batteries but no change. All button presses take upwards of 20-30 seconds. 

This is ridiculous!

I saw in an earlier thread something about ARSL starting with "AALL". I have several of these - what is the issue with them? I certainly don't want to have to delete them!


Yeah what's your exact Boolean arsls? Because what he just said is on target. The key is a good search string. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> HR24-200
> 
> Screen saver came on for no reason last night.


I think one of our fellow DBS Talkers figured out the screen saver bug a few months ago. IIRC, if something else uses the second tuner for a recording, it would trigger the screen saver.

He tested this out by scheduling a recording at some point over night. He then left his TV on and the screen saver kicked in. He then removed the scheduled recording and the TV ran overnight without the screen saver kicking in. I don't remember all the details about how long after the recording took place that the screen saver kicked in, but it was in one of the past couple of HR issue/discussion threads.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

Didn't see anything in the forums about this...my HR24/500 received 0x740 this morning. Still 0x736 on my HR24/100 (8/7/13) and 0x740 on my HR34/700 (8/13/13).


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> You may have to. Go back and read the whole thread, and I think you'll be illuminated.





LiQiCE said:


> What are your ARSL's? I found that by tweaking the ones I had I was able to prevent my HR24-500 from getting the slow responses.
> 
> My example was: "AALL HDTV Rangers" in Sports -> Hockey
> 
> ...


Here are my ARSLs

on my HR24:

AALL PURDUE EVENTS NNOT WOMENS & Sports, Football
AALL INDIANA EVENTS NNOT COLTS INDIANAPOLIS & Sports, Football
ANDY GRIFFITH & Audio & Video, Black & White

on my HR21:
AALL PURDUE EVENTS NNOT WOMENS & Sports, Basketball
AALL INDIANA EVENTS NNOT WOMENS PACERS & Sports, Basketball

any thoughts on why these would lock up both our boxes regularly?


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> Here are my ARSLs
> 
> on my HR24:
> 
> ...


I'm not sure why - I just know it caused issues for my HR24-500 and my old HR23-700s which I don't have anymore.

My theory is that it has something to do with the Far in Advance guide, since ARSLs have to search all guide data - maybe the extra data from far in advance is causing the ARSL searches to hang or slowdown. That is just a theory though.

If you're having a lot of slowness issues - you can try removing the ARSLs and see if that fixes the problem. I know it isn't a perfect solution but it would make your HR2x usable again and then you can manually search for things and record them.

Hopefully it will be completely resolved in a future S/W release. Personally - my problem seemed to be fixed with the 0x0736 release.


----------

